

Emoti: Windows Phone 7 meets with long waited Emoji. - spawn6578
http://windowsphone.com/s?appid=b3cc9c0e-3413-4255-ae61-4a13b1256973

======
spawn6578
Here is my app for WP7 users that want Emoji like Iphone...

